# Bench mounted belt edge sander



## Tusses (29 Jul 2011)

prompted by another thread, I thought I'd put these pics in their own thread.

I made it years ago to clamp in my workmate. But now clamp it to my workbench when I need it.

Simple as !
Just put you belt sander on a scrap of ply and draw round it. Then just glue/pin whatever, some more scraps so the belt sander will 'slot in' 
then I just added another bit of ply to raise the 'bed' to working level.

The idea can easily be elaborated upon with mitre slots etc.


----------



## Jamesc (29 Jul 2011)

I love it, simple and effective, another thing on my to do list.

James


----------

